# Schleppangeln in der Karibik



## Kilimor (6. Januar 2009)

Moin Kollegen,

ich bin neu unter Euch Profis und habe gleich eine Frage:
Ende des Monats bin ich mit einem Segler in der Karibik (BVI) unterwegs und will die Speisekarte mit Meeresgetier bereichern.
Hat jemand einen Tipp zum Thema Schleppangeln, einfache Ausrüstung oder was man vielleicht nicht essen sollte?

Dank und Gruß an alle Wassersportler, Kilimor


----------



## serviola (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln in der Karibik*

welcome on Board,
wende dich mal per PN an Saily, Franz. Der hat das erst kürzlich gemacht.


----------



## ThomasL (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln in der Karibik*

Hallo Kilimor

ich hab das Thema mal in den Big Game Bereich verschoben, hier kriegst du eher Antworten.


----------



## Marlin1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln in der Karibik*

Hallo Kilimore,

bei den British Virgin Islands war Franz aber nicht.

Da bist du im mit Abstand besten, aber auch teuersten Angelrevier in der ganzen Karibik.

Du solltest dort einfaches Schleppangeln mit 1 oder 2 Islandern
an 50er Tackle betreiben.

Jeder einzelne der Fische die du dabei fangen wirst ist ein absolut excellenter Speisefisch. In der Regel wirst du Blackfin Thune, Bonitos, Kingfish, Wahoo und Dorados (Goldmakrelen)
fangen. Mit etwas Glück auch Sailfish oder Weissen Marlin und Yellowfin Thune, da wird es dann aber mit dem Gerät auf dem Segler grenzwertig. :q

Serviola ist ein ganz erfahrener Segelschiff Angler und kann dir 
da allerbeste Praxis Tipps geben.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## saily (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln in der Karibik*

Hallo Kilimore,

ja - ich war erst vor ein paar Wochen in der Karibik mit einem
Katamaran unterwegs. Allerdings sind wir um die Grenadinen 
zwischen St. Vincent und Grenada gesegelt.

Bei dem Trip ging es aber im wesentlichen um "la dolce vita", 
ein bisschen segeln, schnorcheln, tauchen und relaxen. Natürlich mußte ich auch ein bisschen angeln... Aus Gewichtsgründen hatte ich aber nur meine mittelschwere Spinnausrüstung dabei. Ich konnte einen kleinen Horse Eye Jack
fangen, wurde danach ordentlich gespoolt und dann hatte sich der Spaß erledigt|rolleyes

Beim Schleppangeln hatten wir keinen einzigen Biss. Obs an der falschen Schleppgeschwindigkeit oder an den Ködern gelegen hat weiß ich nicht. Auf Grenada war aber zu der Zeit ein Big-GameTournament und ich habe mich mit einigen Anglern in der Marina dort unterhalten. Es wurde allgemein sehr schlecht gefangen. 

Wie auch immer - wir mußten nicht auf maritime Köstlichkeiten verzichten. Der Skipper konnte sehr gut mit Harpune und Langustenfänger umgehen:m Ich darf gar nicht an die ganzen
Leckereien denken#6

Generell mußt du in der Karibik vorsichtig sein falls du einen Barracuda fängst. In manchen Gegenden ist er dort genießbar (z.B. da wo ich war) in anderen aber wohl nicht. Das liegt an einer bestimmten Algenart, die seine Beute frißt. Damit ist nicht zu spassen, die Sache kann zu ernsthaften Vergiftungen führen.
Also entweder genau informieren - oder Barra im Zweifelsfalle wieder schwimmen lassen!

Auf jeden Fall wirst du dort einen wunderschönen Urlaub erleben. Bei mir war das Angeln bei diesem Trip nur Nebensache und das habe ich nicht bereut.

Für Köder- und Technikfragen wende dich an Jürgen (serviola).
Der kennt sich was das betrifft viel besser aus als ich!

Schöne Grüsse

Franz


----------



## Marlin1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln in der Karibik*

Grüß dich Franz,

wie muß ich das jetzt verstehen: ' aus Gewichtsgründen hatte
ich nur ..... '  Soooo schwer bist du doch gar nicht !!:vik:

Ausserdem macht Fisch und Seafood doch fit und Schlank, oder  ....... ?????

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## serviola (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln in der Karibik*

Ja Franz, jetzt erklär das Mal??

Mittelgewichtige spät Weihnachtliche Grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## Kilimor (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln in der Karibik*

Hallo Jungs,

ich danke euch schon mal für die Tipps. Dann werde ich mal auf der Basis vor Ort fragen ob der Barracuda dort genießbar ist. (Danke Franz) Alle anderen dürfen aber auf den Grill?
Einfaches Schleppangeln hat Reinhold empfohlen (auch danke) mit Islandern an 50er Tackle. 
Äh, ich bin nun was das Angeln betrifft soo grün hinter den Ohren... muss bitte mal nachfragen: die Isländer sind die Köder und das andere die Rolle? Ich hab was gelesen von 80kg Stahlvorfach mit 100kg Leine, ist das was für den Anfang oder schon zu fett? Das hört sich für mich schon nach ganz großem Spiel an...  
Ich dachte so an Schnur/Sehne?, Vorfach und einen schönen bunten Köder - hab jedenfalls mal so ein Bild gesehen. Was meint Ihr dazu? Für eine Bezugsquelle wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## saily (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln in der Karibik*

Oh je - was hab ich getan

Reinhold - du siehst das völlig falsch!
Mehr fischen würde schlank machen! Weniger
seafood und andere Leckereien aus dem Meer 
noch mehr! Außerdem bist du mit deinem gegrillten
Lamm vom Sommer mind. für 100 Gramm Speck an 
mir mitverantwortlich! :m

Jürgen - du siehst - eigentlich ist Reinholdo mal wieder
schuld. Erst schleppt er mich durch die mauritischen Fress-
tempel und dann grillt er mir auch noch das beste Lamm
das ich je gegessen hab und guidet mich zu meinem zweitgrössten Karpfen den ich je gefangen hab...! Aber das hat er vmtl nur getan damit ich wieder ein paar Gramm loswerde:q

Zum Thema Schleppangeln:

Kilimor - alle anderen genannten Arten kannst du meines Erachtens auf den Grill hauen oder dir ein Sashimi davon reinpfeiffen im Erfolgsfalle! Alles wirklich lecker!

Eine 50er Ausrüstung sollte ein guter Kompromiss sein! Ein Islander ist ein Schleppköder - noch dazu einer der fängigsten!
Schau dich doch mal einfach bei google um. Es gibt ganz viele Anbieter die Schleppköder (auch Lures genannt) fürs BigGame
anbieten! Falls du nen Tip brauchst wer dir ein paar gute Köder zusammen stellen kann und dir diese auch gleich professionell montiert schreib mir eine PN - ich kenn da jemanden....!

Schöne Grüße

Franz


----------



## Marlin1 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln in der Karibik*

Hallo Jürgen (Serviola),

glaube mal dem Franz (Saily)  kein einziges Wort !!

Ich habe ja den hinterlistigen Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen.

Also das war so : Der arme Franz kommt völlig ausgemergelt
und gestresst auf Mauritius an. Da ich ja weiß wie groß die 
Fische dort sind, ist ein niedriger Schwerpunkt im Kampfstuhl 
mit der 130er natürlich eminent wichtig.
Also habe ich ein Schnell Aufbauprogramm für unseren ausgezehrten Franz gestartet. #6

Franz du erinnerst dich !! Rinderfiletsteak Creole im 'Bois Noir'
oder Mixed Seafood Platter in der 'Domaene Ana' usw. usw.

Aber das ganze war ein voller Erfolg, immerhin hat er Blue Marlin und richtig Kapitale Yellowfins gefangen.

Also ich habe mein bestes Getan, ich weiß gar nicht was der liebe Franz von mir will ?? :m

Beste Grüße
Reinhold

P.S. Jürgen, an deinem Schwerpunkt müßen wir vor den      Bluefins auch noch arbeiten.


----------



## serviola (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schleppangeln in der Karibik*

Ohh Reinhold,
Bitte Bitte kein Aufbauprogramm.
Abbau ist wichtiger und im Trend. Lass Gnade walten und mich die Thune betören.


----------

